
RIP PS Vita: Sony Officially Ends Production - alxmdev
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/2/18246372/playstation-vita-canceled-discontinued-production-ended-ps-vita-sony
======
ListeningPie
What are my options for playing console quality games mobile? Games like God
of War Chains of Olympus or Gran Turismo on PSP do not seem to exist for
mobile. Even willing to spend the money my most played game on the go is
Puzzle Chess.

Yes streaming games is always in the news, but that seems to be stuck waiting
for proper network coverage and still there is no device to play them on.

~~~
m-p-3
Other than the Nintendo Switch, not many options out there.

------
m-p-3
IMO if they didn't get greedy and use SD as the external memory format instead
of the overpriced MemoryStick format, it might have fared a little better.

